
Damore vs. Google Class Action Lawsuit - monsieurpng
https://www.scribd.com/document/368689407/Damore-vs-Google-Class-Action-Lawsuit
======
abusoufiyan
Man, the law group representing that guy is a real shame for Indian people
everywhere :(

Their twitter retweets Donald Trump of all people, like the same guy who
openly supports white supremacists and wishes you were never allowed to enter
this country...you're really going to retweet him...yuck...

